# Wetten dass...



## hst_trialer (23. Juni 2007)

so ein sch...

nur 4.
hauptsache so ne ventilator aktion gewinnt.
aber respekt an den mücke... super gemacht!!!


----------



## kingpin18 (23. Juni 2007)

Na ein neues Bike ist doch drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (23. Juni 2007)

Naja die Leute schätzen solche Balancekünstler einfach net, es muss halt immer was gefährliches sein. Hätte zu gerne gesehn wie der Ventilatortyp sich die Zunge abschneidet.

Wäre vielleicht auch besser gekommen wenn der Mücke nen 6m Drop mitm Bike gemacht hätte, dass hätte die Leute dann scheinbar auch mehr begeistert


----------



## kingpin18 (23. Juni 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Naja die Leute schätzen solche Balancekünstler einfach net, es muss halt immer was gefährliches sein. Hätte zu gerne gesehn wie der Ventilatortyp sich die Zunge abschneidet.
> 
> Wäre vielleicht auch besser gekommen wenn der Mücke nen 6m Drop mitm Bike gemacht hätte, dass hätte die Leute dann scheinbar auch mehr begeistert



Ein drop übers Vorderrad   Krass genug???


----------



## v3lo (24. Juni 2007)

Das war echt ne fette Nummer :]


----------



## Futzy (24. Juni 2007)

Aber echt ehh !!


----------



## Luk (24. Juni 2007)

In ditigaler download Form :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3820204&postcount=8324


----------



## Scr4t (24. Juni 2007)

kratz an den Mücke! 

Trial sieht leider manchmal sehr unspektakulär aus, wodurch es nicht verwundert warum so ein ventilator heini gewinnt.

Aber wir wissen ja alle was für eine Leistung FELIX gebracht hat!!

Also Respekt Felix!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (24. Juni 2007)

Scr4t schrieb:


> Aber wir wisen ja alle was für eine Leistung FELIX gebracht hat!!
> 
> Also Respekt Felix!



  genau!


----------



## konrad (24. Juni 2007)

felix,die alte rampensau,geile aktion!


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (24. Juni 2007)

top! sehr geil!  

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (24. Juni 2007)

manno mann der typ....viel zu cool, hat bestimmt das bike das der gafahren hat gesponsort bekommen

geile aktion....


----------



## Trial_Dani (24. Juni 2007)

> Zitat von Scr4t
> 
> Aber wir wisen ja alle was für eine Leistung FELIX gebracht hat!!
> 
> Also Respekt Felix!



Richtig! Saugeil!


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Juni 2007)

mich ham heut mehrere leute angehaut.. ah gestern in wetten dass.. krass und so..  
respekt für den mut in so ner live sendung so ne schwierige balance aktion zu bringen!


----------



## Levelboss (24. Juni 2007)

Danke an alle! 



525Rainer schrieb:


> mich ham heut mehrere leute angehaut.. ah gestern in wetten dass.. krass und so..
> respekt für den mut in so ner live sendung so ne schwierige balance aktion zu bringen!


Musst einfach immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, dann passt das schon.


----------



## Monty98 (24. Juni 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Danke an alle!
> 
> 
> Musst einfach immer schön geschmeidig bleiben, dann passt das schon.



Hast du Roberto Blanco kennengelernt?


----------



## bikersemmel (24. Juni 2007)

um es nochmal zu bekräftigen: es war super.

Inspiriert von dieser Wette, trainiere ich gerade eine 360grad Drehung durch frontwheelhops auf einem Flaschenhals.
Eventuell bekomme ich diesen acrobatischen Akt demnächst noch einhändig und nackt hin und dann melde ich mich auch beim ZDF an. Aber nur wenn das wieder auf Malle stattfindet

Hast du eigentlich noch einen Strandurlaub drangehängt?
Dann trink nen Sangria für mich mit 


Viele Grüße Semmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luk (25. Juni 2007)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/inhalt/29/0,4070,5557981-0,00.html


----------



## jockie (26. Juni 2007)

Genial!


----------



## trialJam-Cologne (26. Juni 2007)

Hi Mädels


so falls jemand dat Teil irgendwann Probieren will, haben das Übungsteil noch bei uns in der Halle aufgebaut .
Der Herr der Flaschen ist jetzt Felix 
p.s dat Teil ist jetzt deins 
Falls aber jemand ne Flasche platt macht muss er sofort nen Bier trinken und die Flasche wieder hinstellen   
nix für ungleichgewichtsleute könnte alles zimlich BLAU enden.

Aber nochmal Felix Mücke:
ALLES BESTENS VON DER HALL 
Könnte mal in ner WM als Hauptdiszilpin werden 

Wozu Rayn Leech(nix gegen Leech) im Video sehen wenn wir das auch hier haben können

Alles gute 
Phil


----------



## thto (27. Juni 2007)

klasse


----------



## Lutz1 (16. September 2007)

Hab es am Donnerstag auch mal probiert. Ist echt übel schwer hab nicht gedacht das ich so viele Versuche dafür brauch. Für ne Liveshow müsste ich noch ordentlich üben .

http://einrad.tv/video/389-morebeer


----------

